
Microsoft makes big privacy changes to Windows 10 in bid to win back user trust - LyalinDotCom
http://betanews.com/2017/01/10/windows-10-privacy-changes/
======
makecheck
I look at stuff like this the same as Facebook: sure maybe there are
“settings” but those can change any time (assuming you bother to keep looking)
and there can be bugs. In other words, who knows if it really operates the way
you want.

Better options for privacy: demand it for yourself, by setting up local host
files that block domains, etc. and preferring to use software that can be
audited easily.

